# Application iDisk pour iPad



## AppleSpirit (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

L'application iDisk pour ipad est la meilleure application qui soit pour la gestion, la lecture et la consultation de fichiers, données, textes, pdf, etc. Pas de "tap" à la c... qui vous cassent les pieds en vous faisant tourner la page lorsque vous n'en avez pas l'intention, pas de saccades lorsque vous faites défiler vos pages, la possibilité de visualiser simultanément la fin d'une page et le début de la page suivante lors du défilement de votre document, etc. Bref c'est une véritable merveille, merci Apple il n'y a que toi pour atteindre cette extrême de perfection. Aucune autre application de ce type n'offre cela. 

Toutefois, il y a une seule chose que iDisk n'a pas par rapport à goodreader ou readdle.. c'est que lorsque vous fermez iDisk alors que vous êtes par exemple en train de lire la page 22 sur 57 de votre pdf, lorsque vous rouvrez iDisk, il faut à chaque fois manuellement faire défiler tout le document pdf pour retrouver la page 22 et reprendre votre lecture là où vous l'aviez interrompue. 

A ce sujet, quelqu'un sait-il comment je peux résoudre ce problème ? Merci infiniment pour votre aide précieuse.


----------



## Toximityx (25 Août 2010)

Aucune, l'application ne gère pas le multitâches sur iPad donc elle revient à zéro dans son lancement à la réouverture donc le document n'est pas figé..

Tu peux mettre tes PDF sur iBook et mettre un marque page na ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (25 Août 2010)

Mais non dans ibooks y a justement ces taps à la c... et précisément ibooks n'a pas les fonctions et qualités de iDisk iPad dont je viens de parler.


----------



## Toximityx (25 Août 2010)

En effet, pour le transfert des documents tu as aussi Dropbox mais bon..

Quand tu as un gros PDF je sais que c'est assez lourd de toujours perdre la page...


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Août 2010)

je ne vois pas le rapport avec le transfert de documents et avec dropbox.... mais merci quand-même d'avoir pris le temps de me réponde.


----------

